# another angle w/ foam/flock



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

As some of you know, the urethane foam has my attention right now. I need to finish a couple of projects, but can't put this stuff down! Trying to flock separate pieces(black, silver, and blue) and assemble later during glue up. This is just mocked up and hasn't been glued to the blank, yet. Just flocked yesterday, so it needs to set a few days before I handle it much. If I can keep the glue up clean, I think it'll be nice. Pretty time intensive, so if you're production minded, this ain't the way! Jerry


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

That looks great, but nothing as good as the maroon and white you posted pics of a few weeks back.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That is sweet Jerry! Gluing up will be tuff....might be enuf to put someone in the Nervous Hospital. lol

I will email you a pic of the reel seat I painted up for the maroon flock grip ou did for me to see what u think.
TJ


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Jerry, great job! That's really sharp!

Did you do these with the new air flocker? If so, how do you like compaired to the mini-flocker?


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

Jerry, that does look cool!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Jerry , the flocking looks great nice colors can't wait to see the finished product!!!!!................Dave


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Jerry.....*
* That is sharp !!...*


*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice, Jerry. I've seen solid color flocking before but never separate pieces colored and assembled like that. 2cool. My list of "things to try" (someday)just got a little longer.lol. Let us know how the glue-up works out,,,,Jim


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice look to it Jerry, now I have to get myself a flocking gun and try it myself. Great idea to separate and flock BTW.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Jerry - how do you like your new flocking gun? Where did you get it? Got any links?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I like the gun. It operates at ~ 10-15lbs of pressure and does force more fibers into the adhesive. Here's where I got the stuff: http://www.donjer.com/suedetex/product.htm
You do have to use the NYLON flock for durability. Jerry


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

it looks great jerry... the one i held ya did felt great in the hand also.



nice and fluffy.... how is it when wet. have ya tried it..


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I used the maroon one in E. Matty right after the FTU meeting. Feels great, and wet is not a problem. Not sure how it'll look 5 yrs from now, but that's not keeping me from doing 'em. Bill Stevens suggested I try contact cement to reassemble the flocked segments, and then use rodbond to mount on the blank. It worked like a charm, and I can't believe I didn't think of that, having used it w/ EVA trim rings in the past. Thanks, Bill! Jerry


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Great looking*

Those are cool looking Jerry, they look great.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm finally about finished w/ this one! I'll be putting the same color of flocked grips on a white blank next wke, probably w/ another tiger in the split, if Paris doesn't show up. Jerry


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow! Jerry that's one fine piece of work. Very clean and well done. The blue Tiger Wrap came out great!

Maybe, this one will make it on the next trip ;-)


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Goags said:


> As some of you know, the urethane foam has my attention right now. I need to finish a couple of projects, but can't put this stuff down! Trying to flock separate pieces(black, silver, and blue) and assemble later during glue up. This is just mocked up and hasn't been glued to the blank, yet. Just flocked yesterday, so it needs to set a few days before I handle it much. If I can keep the glue up clean, I think it'll be nice. Pretty time intensive, so if you're production minded, this ain't the way! Jerry


Goags...who did you're wrap job on the A&M rod? I am currently looking for someone who can make custom design/wraps on rods. Thanks!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Jerry! That rocks! Very, Very Clean...I love it ...that is really a clean, simple, stand out paint scheme!
Is that your BIL rod for a blue reel?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

nice rod!


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Excelent flocking! Sweeeeeet!

I cant tell by the pix if you masked & flocked different colors on solid pieces or if you cut the foam pieces and flocked seperatly. I assume you cut them by your mention about glue up woes but ya know what happens if we assume!

How ever ya did it, ya did great!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, Folks! Raymond, I did cut and flock these separately...reassembled w/ contact cement and then installed on blank w/ RodBond. I've tried to do it on solid pieces, but ended up w/ a hard flock adhesive ridge at the color junctions. I'm bevelling the edges of each piece, as there's no way I can get a perfect match up on assembly. Thanks again, Jerry


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Jerry. Saves others from the same trial & error.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep, ya gotta love it when someone else does the R&D for you. LOL. Keep'em coming. Thanks Jerry!!!


Raymond Adams said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jerry. Saves others from the same trial & error.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice work Jerry!
It screams custom.
Interesting that you orientate your weave that way.
Does that mean you are bringing the fish to you whilst the rest of us have it getting away?

Could explain my catch rate lately LOL


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

OwenD said:


> Could explain my catch rate lately LOL


Owen, my guess is it might be your new reel! LOL


----------



## madshark (May 5, 2008)

Flocking awesome!


----------

